# does larger pup size indicate a larger adult size?



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

I am so glad to have found this forum - what a great resource!

Our family is thrilled about our 13 week old Havanese puppy, Spencer - he is a character for sure! He is our first pup (we have a cat), and we have so much to learn.

I have a question about growth at adult size vs. size of pup: Spencer is twice the size of his littermates. He is now nearly 9 lbs at 13 weeks, and super long and tall - he almost looks the size of an adult neighbor Hav.

His mom and dad (both champions) are sized within the required range for competition....(normal size).

Doesn't this probably indicate Spencer will be larger than his parents (larger than the average 10 - 12 lbs)? Or does his large size right now have nothing to do with his being bigger-than-average when full grown?

TIA! 

(pic of Spencer at 8 weeks, alone and with Mom)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome welcome.Tia We sure Hav a lot of new members. I think size depends largely on the parents. Here is an interesting article. http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/size.html What a cute guy. The women will want even more pics LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very sweet little face! Welcome!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Spencer!!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

He is so cute. He'll probably be larger than his parents, but the most important thing is that he is loved by his family. Enjoy your puppy, he looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

He is adorable!!
I had a pup at one week that weighed over a pound, while her littermates were all around 8-9 oz. She was always wayyyyy bigger than them, and I told her new family that she would probably be and 18+ dog!! 
But imagine my surprise when she ended up only 11 lbs! On the smaller side of most of her littermates-
So I guess you never know what size they will be until they get there! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*How big will spencer get*

Hi,
Spencer is so cute ,he looks like he got his moms coloring. When my son was born I new he was going to be big because his hands were big. He is now 25 and was bigger than all the kids in grade school and high school. 
Are spencers paws large


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Spencer is a little doll. Congratulations.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cute pup - no matter how big!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You can't tell by the size of the parents alone. The Havanese breed has no doubt the largest genetic diversity of any "purebred" breed, so something can come out from several generations back. One dog three generations back, who was known for not throwing a consistent size, can still put a lot of variety in a litter.

When I read the title of your thread, I was going to come on and say you can't always tell final size from any size difference from birth to 3 or 4 months. We've had the largest in a litter from birth to 3 months not end up being the largest in a litter.

But at 9 pounds at 13 weeks, I'd bet he's going to be a big boy. 

Bone size can matter too. A puppy with heavy bones can end up weighing more, but still not get too tall. The heavy bones will carry more muscle.

I just went and weighed the almost 12 and 13 week old puppies we have here that haven't been picked up yet. The fairly large boned 12 week old weighs 6 3/4 lbs., and the almost 13 week old fairly average boned one, weighs not quite 7 pounds. Both are very muscular from exercise at playtime and are in very good body condition. We expect the average boned one to be not over 12 pounds as an adult, and the larger boned boy probably close to 13 pounds.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I remember a breeder on here once saying it depended on the "line". Some pups grow fast and then slow down and some lines grow over a period of time. You should ask your breeder about his/her specific lines.

Spencer is really cute no matter his size.:thumb:

Quincy was 16 weeks when I got him and he weighed just slightly over 5 pounds. He is now 4 1/2 years old and weighs between 10 and 11 pounds.


----------



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you all for the warm welcome! (and Spencer says "thanks!" for all the nice compliments - woof!)

I appreciate all your thoughts very much, and:

thanks for the link, davetgabby

suzi, great question - Spencer's paws are huge...hmmmm....

thanks for your super thoughtful and detailed reply, Tom King

and good thought about checking on Spencer's line, Julie.

and you guys are right, of course - small or big, Spencer will be *just right* at whatever size he becomes.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My Scudder is big boned. He has a broad chest and HUGE paws, but he is not a giant havanese. Yes, he weighs 16 lbs, but that is all muscle and bone.....Ok. ok, he could lose a pound, lay off!
People are always surprised at what a tank he is when they pick him up. He is only 10 inches tall and 14 inches long. 
I think your little one will be on the larger size, but you never now!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My Bailey was growing like a weed when I got him, I thought he'd be the first 35 lb. havanese, but he was one of those early spurt growers and then slowed down. With it all, he is the biggest of my three, the other two being more on the delicate side. Milo, when he went to the vet about a week ago was 10.3 lbs. and Ruby weighs less. She's a rip, but she's a delicate flower.

Your little boy is too cute for words and I have to agree, his size, whatever it turns out to be, will be just perfect. Welcome to our world!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I think it's pretty safe to say that he's going to be a fairly big boy! Roscoe and Stella didn't hit 9 lbs until after they were each 6 months old. Now, Roscoe is 13 months and 11 lbs 6 oz, Stella is 9 months at 11 lbs 14 oz.

Maddie, on the other hand, was 11 lbs when she was spayed at 6 months old. She is now 5 years old and weighs 21 lbs. She's a big girl!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - Linda - I had no idea that Scudder weighed that much! He looks much smaller to me!! 
My guys are all related (share a Dad (who is large 19lbs)), and two also share a MOm. They are 15, 16 and 17lbs. 
Although Logan is thin, he is very tall. None of them were extremely BIG puppies, and I never anticipated that they would be this big. 
I guess now that Laila will be joining us, I am worried more about her size too - but on the other end. She is so tiny as a puppy, and I wonder how big she will actually get.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Both of mine were small as puppies. Pixie is a teeny girl now compared to MiG. I just had them at the vet-she's 7 lbs at 2.5 years and he's 8.9 lbs at 9 months. He's twice as long as she is and he was miniscule as a pup.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Wow - Linda - I had no idea that Scudder weighed that much! He looks much smaller to me!!
> My guys are all related (share a Dad (who is large 19lbs)), and two also share a MOm. They are 15, 16 and 17lbs.
> Although Logan is thin, he is very tall. None of them were extremely BIG puppies, and I never anticipated that they would be this big.
> I guess now that Laila will be joining us, I am worried more about her size too - but on the other end. She is so tiny as a puppy, and I wonder how big she will actually get.


I know Laurie! When people go to pick him up, they almost drop him on his head. Most of Scudder's weight is in his broad chest and head! He is so top heavy!! Looks like our guys are about the same weight.


----------



## dapupster (Oct 31, 2010)

thank you all for your kind responses and welcome notes!

Wow, Linda and Laurie - 15 16, and 17 pounds! And galaxie - 21 pounds!

I guess I just did not know a Havanese could be on the larger side - the adults I met before Spencer were all about 11, 12 pounds or so, and I never saw a range of weight in my pre-research.

Spence returned from his 16 week vet visit last week and weighs 11.7, and he is such a sweetheart! 

He spit out a molar yesterday (!) and it looks the size of a kid's molar - are they really that big??


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, they are quite big! Tillie at 5.5 months is just now losing her molars and they Bleed SO much, it's crazy!! I keep thinking she is injured when I see the blood, then I figure out it's a tooth! LOL
Tillie is going to be on the small side, at 5.5 months, she weigh 7 lbs... a light weight!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is a solid 15 pounds (2 years old)...I mean he is SOLID! Jack is pushing 11 pounds, (11 months). Jack is still feeling light and small compared to Dexter. 

Ya all don't forget, males will tend to weigh a little more than females.....and after the neuter of the boys, the weight will start increasing if you do not watch the food/treats. 

Whatever weight your Hav will be, they will still be the cutest lovable pup you have ever had in your life!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I was told by a long time breeder that litters will have a pretty even spread of sizes...small, medium and large. With our last litter it worked out that way pretty much right from the start. Our big boy, appropriately named Turbo, was 9 pounds at ten weeks. He was born big and he still is. I think the hazy areas are the ones that are born really small...often they catch up.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

jacqui said:


> I was told by a long time breeder that litters will have a pretty even spread of sizes...small, medium and large. With our last litter it worked out that way pretty much right from the start. Our big boy, appropriately named Turbo, was 9 pounds at ten weeks. He was born big and he still is. I think the hazy areas are the ones that are born really small...often they catch up.


Wow, how big is turbo now? Are you sure he was 9 lbs at 10 weeks or do you months?

It's so true. Fred was 2.9 lbs at 10 weeks and he is now around 15lbs. Fred grew slow and steady for 2 years.
Scudder was probably 4lbs at 10 weeks and he's now 16 lbs. Scuds grew fast and stopped earlier than Fred.


----------

